# diy livery yelverton Plymouth available



## kez81 (14 October 2014)

Diy livery available for two horses on quiet private farm. Yelverton area. Pm me for more info.


----------



## mightymammoth (14 October 2014)

If you haven't already advertise on "Land/livery/grazing Plymouth"  and "Livery yards Devon"  on facebook. Also preloved is a good site.


----------



## kez81 (16 October 2014)

Ah I don't use Facebook! 
Livery available is for two geldings ( no mares I am afraid) and includes stables, own tack room and all year turn out as long as it is safe for them to be out at night. Stables all have electric and are a good size. Fields are stock and Devon hedged with automatic water troughs. No school at present but three available to hire within ten minute ride. Quiet and private location with lots of quiet lanes to hack and just two mins ride from open moorland. £100 pcm per horse. Diy but bring in and turnout a possibility on occasion.


----------



## kez81 (20 October 2014)

Updated to say turnout, bring in and feed services may be available from November if required.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (20 October 2014)

Um, sorry OP, but you're liable to get someone push the button on you............ you are "advertising" - have a look at the site terms and conditions. I've done this, didn't mean to do it, inadvertently, on here, and got my fingers rapped from Admin.

I'd remove the post if I were you.


----------



## kez81 (20 October 2014)

Ah cheers for the heads up. How do I remove posts though?


----------



## confusedmum (3 January 2015)

do you still have livery vacancy ?


----------



## kez81 (3 January 2015)

confusedmum said:



			do you still have livery vacancy ?
		
Click to expand...

Hi sorry we are now full but if you look on land livery and grazing Plymouth on Facebook there are a few places with vacancies quite near us


----------

